# Good DH wallpapers!



## Zell (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm looking for a really good DH wallpaper for my computer. I can't find any that fits my resolution (or is slightly bigger)! Can anyone help me? What're your DH wallpapers? I need something that is 1440x900 or bigger.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

search! look for the forum "post your desktops" .... i would provide you a link, but i would rather people get familiar with the search function instead.


----------



## Zell (Jul 29, 2007)

I did use the search function first  I just couldn't find anything  But I'll check that post. Thanks!


----------



## xcurtisx (May 29, 2007)

I am currently rocking a couple shots of Pete from the santacruz site.
check em out!


----------



## Blackdoq (Feb 19, 2007)

Zell said:


> I did use the search function first  I just couldn't find anything  But I'll check that post. Thanks!


use the advanced search feature and search in the titles


----------



## supermoto (Jan 26, 2004)

http://www.whistlerbike.com/gallery/wallpapers/index.htm


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Yeti


----------



## manhattanprjkt83 (May 31, 2005)

this is a great thread with no results man up ppl


----------



## manhattanprjkt83 (May 31, 2005)

chooofoojoo said:


> search! look for the forum "post your desktops" .... i would provide you a link, but i would rather people get familiar with the search function instead.


search search search newb...

rolleyes :skep:

the guy wants desktops stop being a e-mtbrider...

post up some good stuff folks


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

Do a search on google there are a few good sites out there...


----------



## Juklano (Oct 2, 2006)

your best bet is a bike company or a popular race



> https://www.redbullrampage.com/downloads.php












Or go to BIKE PARKS:

https://www.whistlerbike.com/gallery/wallpapers/index.htm

has awesome ones


----------



## Juklano (Oct 2, 2006)

> https://www.whistlerbike.com/gallery/...pers/index.htm


----------



## prophet413 (May 17, 2007)

the ones over at the Transition website are cool


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

maybe someone have big picture from ben boyko's scene in kranked 6?


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

i got a few these are my dh/fr ones a got. i have a few that are just epic places if you want. i don't remember were i got them, some were from the forms some some other sites so sorry if there yours and i don't give you credit.


----------

